# Dave Hill Preset?



## jamby (Feb 29, 2008)

Anybody who was able to do a Dave Hill preset?

Would you mind sharing?

here's what i found from the net...

http://limeliteimages.wordpress.com/2''7/1'/3'/dave-hill-tutorial/#comment-12

care to put it as a preset?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Feb 29, 2008)

I thin Matt K from NAPP did a tutorial on this a little while ago.

You could easily make this preset yourself.


----------



## jamby (Mar 3, 2008)

got different presets from Matt...but none of the dave hill look..

care to put a link to this particualr preset of matt?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Jamby, welcome to the forum. It is not too hard to make these presets yourself. I did it following the instructions on the link and came up with the attached version.
Please take a moment to fill in your signature please - thanks


----------



## jamby (Mar 3, 2008)

Tnx for the preset!!!

i've already editted my sig ... my aplogies...


----------

